# Puppy tests



## Yazmin (May 31, 2021)

put deposit on puppy 
Ad stated stud dog dog dad fully health tested , pra clear 
Now I have asked for paperwork there is none 
Told stud parents were tested 2010 so the stud would be clear 
Asked what other health tests but none 
Feel upset as thought I was buying puppy with good background , am I wrong in being scared to purchase puppy ( lot of money for me £3.500 )


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Can they provide proof that the studs parents were DNA tested? To be honest that is a lot of money for totally untested parents.

There is never a guarantee when you buy an animal but good breeders will test the parents to try to ensure the pups stand a good chance of being healthy. Unfortunately breeders are cashing in at the moment on the increased demand.


----------

